# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  بيت البكاء

## Mohamed Mirghani

*واحد حريف يغرف لينا من بيت البكاء 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*عايز شية  ولا مرارة  ؟؟؟؟؟؟ هههههههههههههههه 
*

----------


## Mohamed Mirghani

*ههههههههههههههه جيب الشية يازول 
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*منعولين أينما ولا بينما ذهبوا...ههههههههه
راسبين عربي كمان
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*تكمن علة الهلفوت في حقدكم و قلوبكم السوداء و ضمايركم الميتة و أخلاقكم الوسخة و عدم أمانتكم وتزويركم داخلياً و خارجياً و سرقتكم عرق الآخرين عن طريق الحكام و اللجان المنحازة وقلة أدبكم و كذبكم الدائم
بعد دا كلو تسأل علة الهلفوت وين؟ قليل أدب
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*
*

----------


## خالد العوض

*يالله 
عجبتني بشكل ( دا واحد خرتيت ) 
اغرف يا ابو الشوش اغرف
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*مين ابو الشوش دا؟
*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*لولا يونس الطيب لكانت مازمبية او ترجاوية 
لكن يلا زي بعضو مسمارين قبائل العيد ما كعبة
*

----------


## خالد العوض

*والله قاصد يا أبوالنجوم 
ابو الشوش دا جبتها من وين ما عارف
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*



*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kampbell
					





ديل معاهم شيخ مايرنو 
يا خى تخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

ديل معاهم شيخ مايرنو 
يا خى تخخخخخخخ



هو لو ماشيخ مايرنو كان لعيبة البركان ضيعو الفرص دي بس الجن زاتو فتر وقال ليهم كرهتونا الكتاة ذاتا
                        	*

----------


## Mars1

*ياربي الزناطير اصبحووو كيف
قلبي معاكم يااااخ
للحصول علي كل منشورات الصفحة اضغط لايك او قم بالتعليق
صباحكم طيب 
#ووااوواا
















*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
أخيرا ظهرت لهم حقيقة المدعوم محلياً واضحة كالشمس
فريق الحكام ومدلل الإتحاد يخر صريعا بدون حصته من الدعم 
خليهم يواصلوا دعمهم للمدعوم 
لنرى باقي المباريات الكونفدرالية ماذا سيحل بهم
وادعمني يا سلام 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					


أخيرا ظهرت لهم حقيقة المدعوم محلياً واضحة كالشمس
فريق الحكام ومدلل الإتحاد يخر صريعا بدون حصته من الدعم 
خليهم يواصلوا دعمهم للمدعوم 
لنرى باقي المباريات الكونفدرالية ماذا سيحل بهم
وادعمني يا سلام 



وشهد شاهد من اهلها
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تبكووووووووو بس
                        	*

----------


## Mars1

*[[[]]] والي هنا نتوقف :

وهلال غريب يسد النفس مع العيد 

وعيد بأية حال عدت يا عيد

بما مضى أم بأمر فيك تجديد

أما الأحبة فالبيداء دونهم

فليت دونك بيداً دونها بيد

لولا العلي لم تجب بي ما اجوب بها

وجناء حرف ولا جردل قيدود

والهلال كرهنا العيد 

فلا كوره ولا مقصوره 

وما اقبحها هذه المقصوره ان لم ترافقها كوره 

ولقد ظللنا نصفق للكاردينال طويلا عسي ان يصنع لنا فريقا نعتز به 

وكل سنه نقول ستتحسن الصوره  

ولكنها كانت تزداد قبحا وقتامة 

وحال الهلال يسير من سوء الي سوء 

وكل تشكيله تشبه سابقتها في الفشل 

واصبح فريق الكرة صانعا لكل احزان الجماهير 

وفي كل مباراة تنحرق اعصابها من عروض الهلال الهزيله 

وكلما كانت المعارضة تهاجم الادارة كنا نتألم ظنا في ان الرجل قد يعوضنا خيرا في المستقبل 

لانه بصراحة ما قصر في البني الحتيه وقدم للهلال الكثير 

ولكن نعمل شنو بالسيخ والاسمنت والمظلات 

فكان خروجنا من بطولة افريقيا والحزن يلفنا من جانب اكثر ايلاما من فرحة تصنعها جوهرة 

وقلنا ما مشكله القادم احلي وربما سينجح الفريق في الكونفيدراليه 

وبدأت الكونفيدراليه ففشلنا فيها ايضا 

ولم يقدم الهلال ما يشفع له 

وخسر النقاط الغاليه علي الارض وبكل سهوله 

ووضع نفسه في حسبة برما المعقده

وظلت الجماهير تضرب اخماسا واسداسا علها تتأهل 

فكان تعادل المصري وسونغو الموزمبيقي بردا وسلاما وقد انعش امالنا  

وعاد الامل للهلال من جديد ولكن للحظات 

وكنا ندعو الله ان يفوز الهلال في قادم المباريات ليتأهل 

ولكن جاءنا بركان المغرب ليفسد كل الاحلام 

وغرق الهلال في بركان المغرب القوي 

وولجت شباكنا اسهل الاهداف رغم صمود وفدائية يونس

وللاسف قدم جميع اللاعبون عرضا جنائزيا وسط تصفيق جماهير الهلال للاعبي البركان 

ليسقط الهلال بعدها مغشيا عليه في ملعبه ووسط جمهوره ولا حد سمي عليه 

وهنا علينا ان نلقي اللوم كله علي ادارة الهلال التي فشلت في ادارة فريق الكرة 

فادارة الهلال هي التي ظلت تبدل الاجهزة الفنيه كتبديل الملابس 

و ادارة الهلال هي التي ظلت تتعاقد مع لاعبين يفتقدون ثقافة البطولات 

ومن نلوم غيرها وقد ظلت تتعامل مع كرة القدم كمؤسسه تجاريه 

ومن نلوم غيرها وقد دخلت في نزاعات مع المعارضه فانشقت الصفوف 

ومن نلوم غيرها وقد تجاهلت كل قدامي اللاعبين فابتعدوا 

ومن نلوم غيرها وقد ظلت تحارب اللاعبين الموهوبين وتسهل انتقالهم الي الوصيف 

ومن نلوم غيرها وقد تجاهلت روابط المشجعين ففرقتهم جماعات 

وللعلم ففي البدء وكهلالاب خلص كانت فرحتنا بالجوهرة لا توصف ومازالت 

ولكن بعد دمار فريق الكرة تمنينا العودة للمقبرة وزريبة العيش وفريق الكرة الذي كان يسعدنا في كل الاوقات 

ولكن ما نـيل الـمـطـالب بالتمنـي***ولـكـن تــؤخـذ الـدنـيا غلابـا

وما استعـصى على قومِ منالٌ***إذا الإقـدام كـــان لــهـم ركابا 

وسنقولها بصراحة في وجه الكاردينال 

اننا لا نريد جوهرة بلا فريق كرة قدم 

فلا حاجة لنا بمبني فخيم بلا فريق 

نريد عودة هلالا كان يصول ويجول في افريقيا 

وعلي ادارة الهلال ان تتحمل اخطائها التاريخيه امام جماهير الهلال 

وشكرا كردنه الجوهرة الزرقاء 

وشكرا كردنه الفندق 

وشكرا كردنه الكشافات 

وشكرا كردنه الندي الاسري 

وشكرا كردنه الاكاديميه 

وما قصرت مع الهلال 

ولكن يؤلمنا كثيرا حال الفريق الذي اصبح اثرا بعد عين 


[[[]]] من هنا وهناك :


**** هلال في غاية السوء كان اليوم في جوهرة الهلال وهو يقدم عرضه الباهت امام نهضة بركان الرائع جدا 


**** اول قرار ستتخذه ادارة نادي الهلال هو اعفاء الحهاز الفني المدرب السنغالي والزعفوري وهؤلاء لا ذنب له في الامر ـ وظني ان من يتحمل كامل الامر هي ادارة الهلال نفسها فهي لا علم لها بادارة كرة القدم علي الاطلاق 


**** لا ادري بالضبط متي خرج المريخ من تمهيدي بطولة افريقيا حتي يتفرغ للسخريه من الهلال الذي واصل مسيرته في البطولات الافريقيه كممثل وحيد للسودان - طيب انتو طلعتوا بدري وقبل صلاة الفجر وفي الضلمة 

كيف تضحكوا علي زول لسه مشارك في البطوله والبن اسبورت والكاف والفيفا لا قناة الملاعب والخرطوم الوطني والحاجات دي 


**** اليوم شاهدنا الخرطوم الوطني يلاعب الخرطوم الوطني وقد فاز الخرطوم الوطني علي الخرطوم الوطني بثلاثة اهداف 


**** بعد ان سقط الهلال سترتفع الاصوات التي تطالب بعودة الارباب ونحن ضد هذا المطلب لان المجرب لا يجرب وقد فشل الارباب من قبل كثيرا كما فشل الكاردينال - ودعوتي ان تحكمنا لجان تسيير حكوميه بشرط ان لا يعود اي رئيس حكم الهلال من قبل لانه وبصراحه لم يقدم لجماهير الهلال ما ظلوا يتمنونه وهو كاس افريقيا - ما في حاجة اسمها هذا يملك عقل كروي وهذا شاطر ده كلام فارغ - نريد هلالا تحكمه الجماهير كالاهلي القاهري الذي لا يحكمه الاقطاب بل يعتمد علي الاستثمارات - لا نريد اجترار تجارب فاشله 


محمد الحسن شوربجي




*

----------


## Mars1

*اخترت عن عمد هذين المدربين لان كلاهما جاءا في فترة متقاربة وان كان انداي يسبق الزلفاني باسبوعين تقريبا.. لعب انداي ثلاثة مباريا افريقية جمع منهما نقطتين من تسعة نقاط اخرها مباراتنا بالامس والذي هزمنا بهدفين تحسر لها المعلق المغربي على حال الهلال الذي لا يشبه الهلال الذي يعرفه افريقيا سوى لونه الازرق . عرض جنائزي لا خطة لا حركة لا طعم ولا راىحة ولا ادري ماذا يفعل هذا الانداي طيلة السبعين يوما . اعتقد انه فشل في تغيير شكل الاداء واتضح ان الكيس رقم 28 على منصة الاقلاع والطيران ولم يندم احد اذا تم اقالته لانه لم يقنع احد ويبدو انه مدرب غير مواكب لما يجري في عالم الكرة الان .
الزلفاني في خلال شهرين غير من شكل المريخ واصبح يلعب كورة حديثة سرعة وانتشار وحركة وضغط واصبح للمريخ شكل مميز رغم ظروف المريخ الادارية المعروفة .
اذن  باختصار شديد نجد ان انداي ليس المدرب المناسب لقيادة الفريق في الموسم القادم للعك الكروي الذي يلعب به الهلال وان كنا نرى استمراره لنهاية الموسم للحكم عليه  . قد يقول قائل ان المدة التي دربا فيها قليلة ...     
 ولكن ستجد الرد العملي جاهز وموجود . الزلفاني نفس المدة ولكنه ناجح بدرجة امتياز لانه احدث نقلة كبيرة في الاداء الفني للمريخ رغم اشتراكهما في قصر المدة  . اما انداي فما زال يتخبط ويبدو انه مشغول بتربيط شنطة المغادرة وبصراحة لن يزعل احد اذا غادر اليوم او غدا رغم مطالبتنا بالاستقرار الفني ولكن ليس مع هذا المدرب الذي جعل من الهلال احدى فرق الروابط ..
السؤال .. لماذا فشل انداي ولماذا نجح الزلفاني .. 
هل لاختلاف القدرات التدريبية بينهما .. ام نوعية اللاعبين .. ام ماذا؟؟؟ مع  تاكيدنا ان مجلس المريخ افضل مليون مرة من مجلس الهلال وكان من الاحرى ان يرحل ااكاردينال بعد فشل الفريق المتكرر.. ولكنه لن يرحل الا بعد ان يحقق كل احلامه وامانيه الشخصية عبر الهلال ولسان حاله يقول . الهلال في ستين داهية . انا وبعدي الطوفان . ولكن ياكردنة العد التنازلي لحكمك قد بدا وقريبا سنسمع هروبك. الكيس رقم 28 سيطير خلال اسبوع وقبل  ان يكمل الثلاث شهور .. جاتك مدردقة يا كردنة .



*

----------


## مغربي

*ههههه والله انا الحمد لله ارتحت من حسابات عمي كل م اشتناقش معاه يشبكني اذا غلبنا المغربي بنعمل وكدا بس داك يتغلب ونمش مصر نغلب نعمل كدا ونتاهل بالمواجهات المباشره :-? ;-) 33  الحمدلله الله ريحني
                        	*

----------


## خالد العوض

*والله عمك دا متفائل بشكل 
ياخى دا المريخ بجلالة قدرو بكون عندو 12 نقطة وبرضك بنكون خايفين ... دا الزنانطير عليهم حتة دين تفاوءل ....
كل سنة ( وعمك ) مجعرررررررر
كل سنه وانت طيب مغربى ......
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kampbell
					









يا لذيذ يا رايق إنت
الهلفوت يشبهكم و تشبهوه 

*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مغربي
					

ههههه والله انا الحمد لله ارتحت من حسابات عمي كل م اشتناقش معاه يشبكني اذا غلبنا المغربي بنعمل وكدا بس داك يتغلب ونمش مصر نغلب نعمل كدا ونتاهل بالمواجهات المباشره :-? ;-) 33  الحمدلله الله ريحني



الحاج متفائل مسكين
ماعارف مغلق المواسير العندو ده مصدي ومافيهو فايدة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو النجوم
					

يا لذيذ يا رايق إنت
الهلفوت يشبهكم و تشبهوه 




عجبتني شديد
خير شنو يا رمضان
ده حصان عجوز عايز طلقة رصاص واحدة تنهي عجزو ده
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*هههههههه احلام زلوط ياخ ي خالد العوض 
وكل سنه وانت طيب وكل اهل المنبر بخير
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*هههه والله ي كسلاوي لابعد الحدود ومرات يطردني م احضر الكوره معاهم اللزيزه ابوي رحمه الله وكل اعمامي هلالاب بس الحمد لله نجيت منهم انا
                        	*

----------


## خالد العوض

*والله بالجد محظوظ 
تصدق نحن ما عندنا هلالاب فى العائلة 
مريخاب ومن الصدف انا وكل اخوانى اتزوجنا ( مريخابيات ) والعجب ابواتهم واخوانهم ديل مريخاب متطرفين 
نحن السودان دا رابطنا بيهو حاجتين 
المريخ والبطيخ وبس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مغربي
					

هههه والله ي كسلاوي لابعد الحدود ومرات يطردني م احضر الكوره معاهم اللزيزه ابوي رحمه الله وكل اعمامي هلالاب بس الحمد لله نجيت منهم انا



بختك يامغربي
كان هسه كردنه جاب ليك الضغط والسكري عافاك الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*#الهلال في محب الرياح
اصبح الهلال بدون طعم وريحه ولون .....
وسوف يستمر الهلال بهذي الطريقه مدي الحياه اذا لم يتدخل العقلا، في الشان
#والحل الاول هو
لازم يبعد السيد الكردينال دا
من ريائسه نادي الهلال السوداني ويجب انا يكون راعي الفريق الاول فقط
ولازم يكون في ريس لي نادي الهلال يكون زول يفهم في الكوره
#الحل الثاني هو
يجب ان يستغني الهلال عن الجهاز الاداردي للفريق بقياده
عبدالطيف هارون واركانه حربه
ويجب تعين جهاز  ادري
من قدما، الاعبين الذين يفهون كوره.بقياده
البرنس#مساوي#حموده#بشه#كاريكا# خالد جولت#النقي
#الحل الثالث هو
التخلص من بعض الاعبين
الموجودين في الكشف
بقياده#بوي#سموال#الجريف#كولا#
وتكوين لجنه لي رصد وتسجيل الاعبين المحترفين والسودانين بقياده وكيل الاعبين مصطفي الشيخ
والابتعاد عن السماسره
#والشي الاخير
وضع لوايح صارمه ومشده
لي كل الاعبين
تتمثل في 
خصومات ماليه في حاله.
#الكرت الاحمر
#التاخير في التدريبات
#منع سفر الاجانب لي بلادهم.الا،بعد انتها،الدوري او اثنا، توقف الدوري
وشكرا جزيلا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

#الهلال في محب الرياح
اصبح الهلال بدون طعم وريحه ولون .....
وسوف يستمر الهلال بهذي الطريقه مدي الحياه اذا لم يتدخل العقلا، في الشان
#والحل الاول هو
لازم يبعد السيد الكردينال دا
من ريائسه نادي الهلال السوداني ويجب انا يكون راعي الفريق الاول فقط
ولازم يكون في ريس لي نادي الهلال يكون زول يفهم في الكوره
#الحل الثاني هو
يجب ان يستغني الهلال عن الجهاز الاداردي للفريق بقياده
عبدالطيف هارون واركانه حربه
ويجب تعين جهاز  ادري
من قدما، الاعبين الذين يفهون كوره.بقياده
البرنس#مساوي#حموده#بشه#كاريكا# خالد جولت#النقي
#الحل الثالث هو
التخلص من بعض الاعبين
الموجودين في الكشف
بقياده#بوي#سموال#الجريف#كولا#
وتكوين لجنه لي رصد وتسجيل الاعبين المحترفين والسودانين بقياده وكيل الاعبين مصطفي الشيخ
والابتعاد عن السماسره
#والشي الاخير
وضع لوايح صارمه ومشده
لي كل الاعبين
تتمثل في 
خصومات ماليه في حاله.
#الكرت الاحمر
#التاخير في التدريبات
#منع سفر الاجانب لي بلادهم.الا،بعد انتها،الدوري او اثنا، توقف الدوري
وشكرا جزيلا



ياخى الناس دى اتعبت اللغه العربيه تعب مبالغ فيهو
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*خالد العوض المريخ دا نعمه من الله والحمد لله  ربنا يديمه
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*هههههه والله ي كسلاوي والله واعوذ بالله لو كنت هلالابي مع كردنه دا اخلي الكوره
                        	*

----------

